# Abschalten Busmodul



## Profilator (2 November 2012)

Hallo,

folgendes steht im Handbuch eines Profibus-Busmodul. An dieses können z.B. Magnetventile
angeschlossen werden:

*GEFAHR:
​​​​​**Die externe Versorgungsspannung muss immer zweipolig abgeschaltet werden, um
das Prinzip der sicheren Trennung nicht zu verletzen. Wird nur einpolig abgeschaltet*​*dann ist ein Einsatz innerhalb einer Sicherheitsfunktion nicht erlaubt!
*
D. h. von der Versorgungs bzw. Lastspannung sollen der +24V und der 0V geschaltet werden,
z.B. von einem Sicherheitsschaltgerät.
Ich hab da jetzt Probleme mit dieser Pauschalaussage. Für SF,s in Kat 3 oder 4 mag das ja sein,
Maßnahmen gegen CCF usw. Wenn ich aber eine SF einkanalig in Kat 1 aufbauen will, dann ist meine gesamte SF halt einpolig. Welchen Sinn soll es dann haben einen Teil davon quasi 
2-kanalig auszuführen ?



MfG


----------



## Safety (2 November 2012)

Hallo,
du kannst das ja in Kategorie 1 abschalten, z.B. mit einem Schütz 24V und 0V.
Aber hierzu sollte der Hersteller was sagen.


----------



## Profilator (2 November 2012)

Hallo,

na der Hersteller sagt genau das was ich zitiert habe und nicht mehr. 
Oder wird hier vom Hersteller zum Hosenträger noch der Gürtel vorgeschrieben - qausi um ganz 
auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen.
Ich bleib dabei, für mich ist das in 1-Kanaligen Strukturen überzogen - oder übersehe ich was ?



MfG


----------



## Safety (3 November 2012)

Hallo,
die im Datenblatt extra hervorgehobene bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung gibt Dir eindeutig vor was zumachen ist, wenn der Hersteller nicht schriftlich was anders erlaubt bleibt Dir nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## Tommi (3 November 2012)

Hallo,

um welches Profibus-Modul handelt es sich denn?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MSB (3 November 2012)

@tommi
Da Kollege Google nur in dem Manual von Murr exakt die von Profilator verwendete Formulierung gefunden hat:
http://www.murrelektronik.com/fileadmin/USERDATA/Downloads/German/Handbuecher/56431_hdb_d_01.pdf
Auf Seite 27 findet sich eben jener Satz vom TE.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tommi (3 November 2012)

Hallo Manuel,

Danke für die Hilfe.



> ...*um das Prinzip der sicheren Trennung nicht zu verletzen...*



Hier noch was zur sicheren Trennung:

http://www.wirautomatisierer.de/home/-/article/22469894/26127551/

Es geht anscheinend nicht um Kategorien oder PLs, sondern um
das Verschleppen von Spannungen (Niederspannung in Kleinspannung).

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (3 November 2012)

Hallo,
es geht doch darum das die Spannung dieses Moduls sicher abgeschaltet wird und damit die Aktoren die daran angeschlossen sind auch. Jetzt ist es eben möglich dass es durch Spannungsverschleppung zu keiner Abschaltung kommt. Wenn man also jetzt diese Baugruppe entsprechend  der Herstellerangaben von der Spannung trennt dann kann man davon ausgehen das die Aktoren ausgeschaltet werden und somit kann man dann  einen Fehlerausschluss machen.
Jetzt kann man versuchen die Herstellerangaben infrage zustellen um eventuell 2,50€ zu sparen, aber wenn der Hersteller keine anderen Aussagen trifft dann bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig. Es gibt Dinge die kann man nicht ändern und dann macht es auch keinen Sinn darüber Nachzudenken, seid doch froh das es überhaupt geht und man nicht einige Sicherheitskontakte hinter die einzelnen Ausgänge setzten muss.


----------



## Profilator (4 November 2012)

Hallo,

a) Der Hersteller wurde von mir extra nicht genannt (will ja keinen Ärger..), nur soviel :
    fängt mit M an und hört mit urr auf 

b) Die angesprochene sichere Trennung bezieht sich aber doch wohl auf z.B. 230V und 24V.
    Das Busmodul wird aber ausschließlich mit 24V beschaltet.

Anscheinend hat der Hersteller Angst es könnte zwischen Last - und Elektronikspannung zu 
ungewollten "Verbindungen" kommen ?

Ich find das insofern interessant, weil es z.B. auch von Siemens für externe ET200 Module
ähnliche Schaltungsvorschläge gibt. Allerdings will Siemens da auch ein PL von mind. d erreichen.
Nachfrage hat ergeben man will damit Querschluß in der Zuleitung abfangen. Den Querschluß in 
der Zuleitung zu externen Modulen kann ich aber gem 13849 per Fehlerausschluß eliminieren.
Feste, geschützte Verlegung usw. vorausgesetzt.

Ich frage mich nur, werden hier nicht Wege die die 13849 ganz bewußt erlaubt durch die Vorgaben
der Hersteller solcher externer Baugruppen wieder versperrt. Insbesondere wenn ich nur einen PLc
mit einer 1-kanaligen Struktur erreichen will.

Faktisch wird man dadurch gezwungen doch mehr Aufwand zu treiben, und die angefürten 2,50 zu
investieren. In der Realität werden nur aus den 2,50 hier und da und dort eben dann ganz schnell
7,50 oder mehr. Nur mal so ein Gedanke ...


 MfG


----------



## Tommi (4 November 2012)

Profilator schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, werden hier nicht Wege die die 13849 ganz bewußt erlaubt durch die Vorgaben
> der Hersteller solcher externer Baugruppen wieder versperrt.



Frag doch mal bei Murr nach und poste die Antwort hier, interessiert bestimmt mehrere Kollegen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Profilator (7 November 2012)

Hallo,

habe mal beim Hersteller um Erklärung gebeten. Antwort:
_Unsere ... Module sind so aufgebaut, dass es zu keiner Spannungsverschleppung kommen kann. 
Um diese sichere Trennung auch im Feld zu haben (bei unzulässigen elektrischen Verbindungen)_
_muss die Versorgung der Aktoren ebenfalls sicher abgeschaltet werden können.

_So richtig schlüssig find ich das nicht.

MfG


----------



## Tommi (7 November 2012)

Naja, die stellen sich auf die sichere Seite.

Entweder Du nimmst es auf Deine Kappe oder machst es so,
wie von Safety in Beitrag 4 beschrieben.

Denk auch dran, daß Du ein Versagen des eigentlichen Aktors,
z.B. Ventil, auch beherrschen musst.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## F01601 (8 November 2012)

Moin,

vielleicht verstehe ich auch was falsch, in dem Fall bitte ich um Aufklärung...

Muss man bei einer 2-poligen Abschaltung den Steuerstromkreis mit einer Isolationsüberwachung ausrüsten um dem Grundlegenden Sicherheitsprinzip "richtige Schutzleiterverbindung/Isolationsüberwachung" zu entsprechen? 

Am besten den vollständigen Text aus der EN 60204-1 heranziehen, der Tabellentext aus der EN ISO 13849-2 ist in meinen Augen recht ungenau.

Grüße


----------

